# Any other place to find local furmeets besides Meetup.com?



## Zehlua (Nov 11, 2020)

What sites do you recommend?


----------



## fernshiine (Nov 18, 2020)

I've only ever seen local furries on Instagram as of now.


----------



## Simo (Nov 18, 2020)

Telegram groups seem to be good for finding more local meets and activities. They can be a tad tricky to search out, but seem to be the go-to platform for talking about meets (whereas Discord seems more geared to more purely 'online' sorts of furry communities, at least in my mind)

I've found about 3 Michigan/Great Lakes groups that are pretty active, so far. What state are ya in? Things are a bit tricky, what with the rona and all, but at least one can plan meets for when meets are a thing again.


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 16, 2020)

Simo said:


> Telegram groups seem to be good for finding more local meets and activities. They can be a tad tricky to search out, but seem to be the go-to platform for talking about meets (whereas Discord seems more geared to more purely 'online' sorts of furry communities, at least in my mind)
> 
> I've found about 3 Michigan/Great Lakes groups that are pretty active, so far. What state are ya in? Things are a bit tricky, what with the rona and all, but at least one can plan meets for when meets are a thing again.


I'm in Canada, which makes it trickier since I dunno how many furries there are out in the praries. Chances are, most people I am friends or family with won't give me a ride to a fur con because they don't really understand the fandom and think it's kinky and I don't drive :c


----------

